# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Spartacus War of the Damned

## Trinnity

Omg, omg, it's on tonight...the season premiere of Spartacus: War of the damned....I've got to watch....back when it's over.

----------


## Calypso Jones

They could use a bath.

----------



----------


## Trinnity

I'd be happy to bathe them.

----------



----------


## Calypso Jones

you are too good.

----------


## The XL

> I'd be happy to bathe them.

----------

Network (01-25-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

> you are too good.


That depends on what you mean by good.  :Evilgrin:

----------


## Network

Never seen this one.  What channel?  <post the womenz>

----------


## Trinnity

It's on Starz.

Here's some wimmins for ya... @Network

Boob warning (only one boob)....turn away now if you can't handle it....see next post.

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity

I don't know if admin would object to this or not, so I'm gonna remove the above pic shortly and replace it with something else.

/edit
The previous pic is now gone.

----------


## The XL

No objection.  Case closed.  You're all dismissed.

----------


## Trinnity

> No objection.  Case closed.  You're all dismissed.


You may_ not_ dismiss me.

----------


## Network

You don't know if "who" would object?

Men boobs all over the place.  No shame.  Satan made the women cover them in shame, remember.   :Angel1: 

We're working for equality and all that jazz.

----------


## Guest

> You don't know if "who" would object?
> 
> Men boobs all over the place.  No shame.  Satan made the women cover them in shame, remember.  
> 
> We're working for equality and all that jazz.



She's trying to save your keyboard's life by not posting them.  Drool can seriously fuck with the key strokes.   :Wink:

----------


## Trinnity

omg, get a grip!

----------



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Network

Soft porn sloots

They all have a fake boob, fakeywood aura about them.

Heroin model slutz however, winning.

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity

His wife kills his girlfriend in the middle of them doing the dirty, and it turns him on, so he and the wife do the dirty. LOL

----------

Network (01-26-2013)

----------


## The XL

Good lawd.

----------



----------


## Guest

> Good lawd.


Quit being an OLD fuddy duddy.

----------


## Network

lol.  Trinnity is the win.

----------


## The XL

> Quit being an OLD fuddy duddy.

----------



----------


## Trinnity

Gannicus slices and dices two gladiators...

----------


## Trinnity

Sparticus teaches Crixus a lesson in the training arena...

----------


## The XL

Man, these homies ain't got nuthin' on me anyway.

----------


## Trinnity

Spartacus fight scenes in the arena (gorey)

----------


## Network

Looks pretty awesome.  Some of the youtubes were not available in Amsterdam, where I reside.  

May download.

Game of Thrones back in March.  Not as much of a celebration of manboobs.

----------


## Trinnity

You're really in Amsterdam??? Damn!

----------


## Network

> You're really in Amsterdam??? Damn!



That's what my connection says, so I guess I am.   :Wink:

----------


## Trinnity

Faker....Go to bed.

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity

Lucretia cuts Ilithia's baby out of her for revenge 

and then deliberately falls to her death holding the baby


in the season 3 finale

----------


## Trinnity

It's time! It's time!!! Sparticus is ON!

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> 


Sticky keys activated.

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> 


Sucks to be that guy. Goddamn.

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity

Do *you* watch this series?

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> Do *you* watch this series?


I don't. Had to give up cable. Could not afford it anymore.
I use netflix and the internet to watch movies. 
Just watched the whole Jurassic Park trilogy a couple days ago. My mind was blown... That being said I have a shit ton of questions about the movies.

----------


## Trinnity

> I don't. Had to give up cable. Could not afford it anymore.
> I use netflix and the internet to watch movies. 
> Just watched the whole Jurassic Park trilogy a couple days ago. My mind was blown... That being said I have a shit ton of questions about the movies.


Well, this series is very good. You can get the first 3 seasons on DVD. They're in the fourth season, third episode tonight. It's the last season. I hope they decide to carry it on in some form. I recommend it. Hell, I got it for Christmas from hubby. There's nothing like it. I urge you to go and buy it!!!

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> Well, this series is very good. You can get the first 3 seasons on DVD. They're in the fourth season, third episode tonight. It's the last season. I hope they decide to carry it on in some form. I recommend it. Hell, I got it for Christmas from hubby. There's nothing like it. I urge you to go and buy it!!!


Can't right now. I'm saving up to get my insignificant other something for Valentine's day.

----------

Trinnity (02-09-2013)

----------


## Guest

> Can't right now. I'm saving up to get my insignificant other something for Valentine's day.


Get her the entire Jane Austen book collection.  It's not expensive in hardbound, women love Austen, and she will seem like an unromantic asshole to her girl friends if she doesn't appreciate it.  They'll think you're awesome and she's a bitch if she complains.  You've spent less than $50 and look like a champ.

----------


## Trinnity

> I don't. Had to give up cable. Could not afford it anymore.
> I use netflix and the internet to watch movies. 
> Just watched the whole Jurassic Park trilogy a couple days ago. My mind was blown... That being said I have a shit ton of questions about the movies.


I just checked Netflix. They have Spartacus!!!!

----------


## Trinnity

> Get her the entire Jane Austen book collection.  It's not expensive in hardbound, women love Austen, and she will seem like an unromantic asshole to her girl friends if she doesn't appreciate it.  They'll think you're awesome and she's a bitch if she complains.  You've spent less than $50 and look like a champ.


Better yet - the library - free.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> 


That is oddly arousing. Might be leftovers from my visit to Trondheim, Norway. Crazy shit...

----------


## The XL

> That is oddly arousing. Might be leftovers from my visit to Trondheim, Norway. Crazy shit...


That's kinda weird, bro.  But hey, at least you're keeping it real, lol.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (02-08-2013)

----------

